# African flower design - crochet



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I know I don't post here much, but I do admire the photos you all post.

I thought you might like to see what I'm working on, this is about 1/2 done - or so.
I've seen this pattern called an African flower - or to me it reminds me of some paperweights my late Uncle collected.

It's nothing fancy yarn, but very serviceable.
Red Heart Super Saver yarns.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It is such an Angie color combo. 
I really like it. 

I have a crocheted afghan my great grandma made from Red Heart back in 1981.
It is still going strong.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I think its lovely!! 
I like the colors you are using too. It makes it bright and cheerful.
I know from when I crocheted that is a lot of work too!
One thing about red heart, it does hold up to everyday use for years.
I like some of the red heart colors too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It does look like a paperweight. Aren't those Venitien glass? Love the colors


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

WIHH - it's crocheted
it does favor paperweights, reminds me of my late Uncle's millefiori glass paperweights that he had collected for a few years.

But the pattern called it an "African flower". I love it cause anything goes.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I like it too, as others have said the colors are very cheerful. And I like the design because it isn't 'holey' like my Granny Square afghan is. I might have to keep it in mind for my next afghan I crochet.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Love it! This would be great to use up some of my red heart stash, and I think my mom would love it.

Thanks for posting your pic!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://heidibearscreative.blogspot.com/2010/05/african-flower-hexagon-crochet-tutorial.html

this is the link to the instructions I've been using to learn to do this hexagon. Just in case anyone else wants to try it.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Very colorful Angie ! I like it !!!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That is very pretty Angie!!!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I've seen this one before (the pattern that is), there's lots of great uses for the hexagons. Your blanket is lovely, great color combinations.


----------

